# Spicy Gorgonzola-Pinenut-Herb Butter



## ironchef (Jul 18, 2005)

For a different texture, you could finely chop the ingredients and fold it into the softened butter instead of using a food processor as well:

*Spicy Gorgonzola-Pinenut-Herb Butter

Yield: 1 cup*

*Ingredients:*

1/2 c. Unsalted Butter, room temp.
1/2 c. Gorgonzola (or Bleu) Cheese
3 Tbsp. Fresh Thyme
2 Tbsp. Fresh Rosemary
2 Tbsp. Fresh Italian Parsley
1 tsp. Crushed Red Chili Flakes
2 cloves Fresh Garlic, crushed
4 Tbsp. Pinenuts

*Method*:

Let butter sit at room temperature until it is soft enough to mix with. In a food processor, combine all of the ingredients from the unsalted butter, down. Pulse until everything is incorporated, then transfer to the refrigerator to let the butter harden.


----------



## Alix (Jul 18, 2005)

OMG. Ironchef, you never fail to amaze me. This one is a keeper I can tell. I am making french bread this week and I can almost taste this on a slice of warm baguette. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 18, 2005)

Alix, let me know how you like it. To be honest, I've never used it on bread, only with meats. Hopefully it will taste ok.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2005)

Ironchef,
I use what I call composed buters on steaks, and I'd love this one, However  I agree with Alix that  this would be killer on french bread. I know my family will really enjoy this and I'm going to try it this weekend..Thanks for posting..Here I am still full from dinner and I can taste it already 
kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2005)

ironchef, do you think it would benefit from toasting the pine nuts? some raw ones can be bitter...


----------



## ironchef (Jul 19, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ironchef, do you think it would benefit from toasting the pine nuts? some raw ones can be bitter...


 
If your pinenuts are relatively fresh (meaning shelf life), then you shouldn't have any problems with bitterness, such as when you make a pesto. 

However, toasting them is definitely another option and would give another dimension of flavor to the butter. If you prefer the flavor of toasted pinenuts, then by all means do that instead.


----------

